# Bums at intersections



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

I stoped there at 288 and belt 8 this morning and the bums were out early. I normaly don't give any money but I felt compeld to do it this time, so he got a dollar from me. Being a year unemployed now, I started to thinking, thats about all I'm able to do now, of how much money a person could make at those red lights. I assume the average light will change 1 to 1.5 minutes = 40-60 times per min. Thats $40 to $60 every hour, TAX FREE!!!!

2 years ago I did watch a guy during my lunch break walk from his red light to a bmw behind a McDonalds, put his sign in his trunk, remove his dirty jacket and put on a clean sports jacket then drove away.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Some of those guys are for real. But not that many. They can and do make from 3 to 5 hundred a day. I knew a couple that did it for years.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Saw a guy miraculously get cured and no longer needed his crutch he was using to milk $$ out of people at an intersection once...I never give them anything. If no one would give them $$ they wouldn't be out there.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats not counting the folks who drop a 5 or a 10 spot every now and again too. My wife has been known to do that occasionally.

I gave a guy a 10 a few weeks before Christmas as he came up to the window and had a bad stutter, promoting (with a flyer) some church based, drug rehab program that he had attended. Free drug rehab, with a phone number on the paper. The kid looked to be no older than about 19 years old. I appreciated the fact that he was promoting the people that helped him. He tried to give me a handfull of "Airhead" candy after i gave him the cash, but i refused.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw a guy in vegas a few years back, when i was visiting my dad. Panhandling for money near the tropicana bridge, going toward the Rio and Palms. Guy had a blackberry hanging from a belt clip...haha...

thought that was pretty comical.

Note to the ladies (or men for that matter), if you have kids in the car, please refrain from rolling down your window for these folks. It is a very good opportunity for them to distract or yank you out of the car and endanger your kiddo.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*bums*

i generally dont give them anything unless the say they just want a beer. i figure, heck at least they are honest - and if i have beer i will give them one...


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll give them food if i have it..but never money. I saw a guy years ago by the Dome that had a sign that said, "Why lie, I need a beer. Preferably Mickeys" he had a fist full of cash and two empty mickeys on the ground. he was getting a few bucks from almost every car ahead of me.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

SkintBack said:


> i generally dont give them anything unless the say they just want a beer. i figure, heck at least they are honest - and if i have beer i will give them one...


I usually just give them my leftover crack as well.. love to help em out...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

knew of a person on wallstreet that would panhandle in front of a well known deli for years! guy was a millonaire just gave him something to do! got signs anyone want to join me!!!!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

no tip from me.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"Bet you can't hit me with a quarter" :rotfl:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

A lot of the truly homeless suffer from some serious mental illness. Some just lost hope... Some are just lazy as hell liars.. Since I can't tell the difference in 30 seconds at a red light, I don't give any of them money.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

what the heck is a couple bucks gona hurt ? there are people that mite just need some help ya know.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I spent a significant amount of time with the two gentlemen at Chimney Rock and I-10 (Tony and Pops) back around 2000-2001. I used to work in that area and after work, at 1 or 2 in the morning; I would go by there and visit with them. I learned a lot about the streets of Houston and how these guys look at things during that time. I would take a 6 or 12 pack with me and we would talk for an hour or so, this was after they came to trust me. After a few months, I grew to understand that these guys were really pretty cool, of average intelligence with some interesting stories. I also found out that they, along with others who happened in and out of camp, were basically there by choice. Life got a little tough and they gave up and decided eating out of the McDonalds trash bend is not a bad gig. I can tell you that they for sure didn't get 40 or 50 bucks an hour, but instead, they made enough to keep drinking each day with a little left over for some smokes at times. 
One day Pops got pretty sick with a tooth infection so I got him in to see a dentist I know. All the doc did was yank it, but it was better than it was before. After about a year, Tony asked me (he knew I came from Corpus Christi) if I knew a guy in Rockport who ran a carnival. I didn't know the guy, but I submitted that I most likely could find him. Tony said he had worked for the guy in the past and wanted to see if he would take on him and Pops so they could have work. I eventually got a hold of the guy and he was traveling to Hitchcock Texas and said he would take the guys on. I got up early one Saturday and picked them up at what back then was a stop and go at 10 and Chimney Rock and I drove them (in the back of the truck) to Hitchcock. 
About 6 weeks later I saw them sitting against the fence there by the stop and go drinking a cool one. I stopped by and asked what happened on the job. Tony told me that they got the job and the boss expected them to help set up and tear down the rides. He also made them help the ride owners by relieving them for meal breaks and such. Tony seemed offended that the owners of the rides got to sleep in trucks that were air conditioned while the help were only provided with tents. He was also disgruntled that all they got to eat was the left over hotdogs, cotton candy, funnel cakes, shredded beef etc. ect. and they only made a buck over minimum wage. So basically they got free food, free drinks (sodas), a dry place to sleep and an hourly wage, but sitting at the bridge with no responsibility at all was a more attractive offer to them. Oh, the biggest thing that ****** them off was that they were not allowed to drink beer until the carnival was completely closed each night. I am not saying ALL of them have alternate choices, but I do know some of them have other options and don't capitalize on them....


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*gave a blanket on Tuesday*

I swear it was Chong! He hurried off to show his buddies. btw8 @ 249
I'm sure they are going to have a hard time the next few days.

Lotsa people living under that bridge if you have any spare cloths or blankets. Several ladies have their dogs.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Last week a friend at church told me she bought a cheeseburger at McDonalds for one of these guys because her kids asked her to. She gave it to him and as she watched in her rear view mirror. He opened the bag and then threw it over his shoulder. Just tossed out a fresh hot burger! Then she had to answer a lot of questions from her kids on why he did that. The sign said he was hungry and needed food!


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

seabo said:


> what the heck is a couple bucks gona hurt ? there are people that mite just need some help ya know.


I give out of faith when I got change to give, its just makes it harder the next time I give when I seen the last guy either driving a vehicle, smoking or drinking a beer.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

There used to be a guy on 1960 near the WillowBrook Toys R Us. Everyday he would set up camp at the bus stop. He would dress the bus stop sign in his extra clothes, like a person. He would yell and scream at traffic. This went on for what seemed like a year or so. They don't do crazy anyone more, the way that guy did. I kinda miss the show I would get passing by there.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

So in San Antonio we have an ordinance against pan handling... they don't even try to enforce it.

Now one of our city councilmen is trying to get a new ordinance - fine the people who give to the pan handlers...

We can't enforce the laws on the books, so we'll make new ones!

Sorry, that one makes my eyes explode!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the only acceptable hand out is warm food or a warm jacket......


----------



## abuchunker (Oct 30, 2006)

I carry those McDonalds dollars in my truck for when I'm feeling generious. I also have no problem nicely asking some of these dudes to dance me a jig real quick for a buck. 

In reality, the amount of homelessness people we see is a sad reflection on our society's attitude towards durg addiction and mental illness.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

abuchunker said:


> I also have no problem nicely asking some of these dudes to dance me a jig real quick for a buck.
> .


That is ten kinds of wrong,,,in a hilarious way. Heck, if I was hungry enough i'd dance a jig on I-10


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

garrettryan said:


> I usually just give them my leftover crack as well.. love to help em out...


if you have leftovers you arent doing it right


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

abuchunker said:


> I carry those McDonalds dollars in my truck for when I'm feeling generious. I also have no problem nicely asking some of these dudes to dance me a jig real quick for a buck.
> 
> In reality, the amount of homelessness people we see is a sad reflection on our society's attitude towards durg addiction and mental illness.


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

I can not stand those guys!!! They hold up traffic at the light asking for little bit of change.


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

While I was at Tech, a student had the bright idea to hang out at the Strip with a sign that said "Please help, I've Never been to Vegas"... I gave him $20 and told him to put it on red.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

LongTallTexan said:


> There used to be a guy on 1960 near the WillowBrook Toys R Us. Everyday he would set up camp at the bus stop. He would dress the bus stop sign in his extra clothes, like a person. He would yell and scream at traffic. This went on for what seemed like a year or so. They don't do crazy anyone more, the way that guy did. I kinda miss the show I would get passing by there.


That guy was awesome! He was as crazy as the day was long and if you rolled down your window, he would sing or preach to you. He used to dress up boxes and trash cans and place them in the grass behind him like an audience.

We drove by one day and he had clothes laid out on the ground that looked like 2 people laying there. He was standing over them with a make-shift cross in one hand and a bible in another and was dancing and screaming at the top of his lungs. Definately a show to see when you passed by. Wonder what happened to him?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

ok heres a scenario your whole family was killed in a wreck by a drunk driver, but you survived, not wanting to live at the time so you take off walkin you end up under an overpass where you realize by grace or whatever that you want to try and recoop, so you go the local churches trying to get money for a bus ticket, when they turn you away ( which does happen) you find yourself on the corner that every one knows is where panhandlers hang out, how do you know who needs it and who does'nt? thats not for me to decide, so my theory is, just give if you can.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

According to a recent survey conducted by the Downtown Denver Partnership, 42% of the population has given money to panhandlers in the past year and the average person there gives $1.84 each time he or she is approached by a panhandler, for a total of about $25 a year. This adds up to an awful lot of money - a total of over $4.6 million, divided among about a thousand panhandlers. That's an average of about $50,000 per active panhandler per year, with confidential interviews with panhandlers indicating that they make between $35,000 and $100,000 tax free per year and view panhandling as the equivalent of a job or a profession. Some even have homes and support families on their panhandling income.

One of the ironic aspects of this is that the survey shows that the most generous groups to donate to the panhandlers are those who earn less than $25,000 per year, about half of what the average panhandler makes. This puts us in the strange position of having to look at street beggars as heartless exploiters of the working class, leeching off of the paltry income of hard working secretaries and bus boys.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Seabo-Here's an scenario, you are too lazy to get a job and prefer to get drunk and high all day long on other peoples' $$ so you take the easy way out since there's always someone who will give you a buck or two.

Here's another scenario, actually it's for real. there used to be a lady at the corner of Westheimer/Wilcrest that had a sign saying she was trying to get enough $$ to buy a bus ticket to Florida to see her Mom before she died. She was out there for months and months (maybe a year). She literally made thousands. I worked at the restaurant across the street and saw how much she would take in every day. $$ hand over fist.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

how 'bout the "charities" that set up in all 4 directions on westheimer? make a few t-shirts and fliers to make the begging look legit? if a charity wants my $ off the street, set up a car wash...

anyone see the airboxer on westheimer between kirkwood and dairy ashford? thinks he's a pro. also there's another guy that twirls a pipe like a battonnear academy on westheimer.

like others, i usually only hand out food.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Dude at Scarsdale and I45 North ( right side at light) and bridge.....has been there for almost 5 yrs. Got something going. I keep on going


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Fortunately here we don't have that many.. I've only seen them on one or two street corners. I think the cops here do a good job of running them off.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

In Houston it may not be a bum but an HPD officer doing a sting. They have started sitting on the corner like a bum but are looking to see if you have current inspection and registration sticker, along with wearing your seat belt. If not they radio the patrolcar down the block to make the stop.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i support the downtrodden by paying my taxes, which supports the welfare system and other government agencies that try and break the cycle of homelessness and alcoholism. i feel that giving to panhandlers on the corner furthers their hurtful actions.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I rarely give money but I give food as much as I can. I buy those small soups (soup on the go) from the grocery store and I tape plastic spoons to them. I always carry 2 or 3 around with me 9in my car...they don't spoil) for that reason. I do what I feel called to do and I don't fret about their real intentions for being there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Try giving one a MRE. He will throw it back at you.:smile:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ya'll quit baggin on Bobby and just give him some money.


----------



## o5avy (Dec 28, 2005)

One of the benefits I have of working in a 12 story building with a window in my office (other than being able to check the internet whenever I want) is that my office overlooks the WalMart parking lot. There has been endless hours of enjoyment just people watching through the window.

In the last month or so, me and a few of the other people here in the office have taken an interest in watching the "homeless" panhandle for money.

One particular panhandler is what sparked our interest.

This "person of misfortune", to put it bluntly, has his legs removed from the knee cap down. Every day around 1pm he comes to the same intersection where the WalMart parking lot meets the side street. There is lots of traffic at this intersection all the time. He will use his wheel chair to get to the intersection. He has specially made shoes so that he can stand up and shuffle himself around. This guy is entertaining to watch. We felt bad for him at first but couldnt help but watch him work for his money. Every car that would drive up to the intersection would be treated with a quick dance (the dude has some serious moves for not having any legs) and some sign language. He receives handouts from 1 out of every 3 cars. He is always polite and gives a nice jesture to each person as they donate their hard earned dollars/change/stuff.

After spending countless hours of watching him out from our window, we began to learn his habits. When he received clothing or food, he would hide it in a compartment on the back of his wheel chair. No one is going to donate to a person with a big stack of goods sitting next to him. When he had a big enough wad of cash in his pocket, he would hide the money in a different compartment in his wheel chair (we assume that he was trying to prevent getting mugged????) 

There is another group of bums that work this same corner together. They stay under the tree just down the street and take turns working the corner. We assume they all work together and split the profits. So needless to say, during the day, there is always somebody working the corner.... But by far, the wheelchair guy gets more handouts than anyone else who just stands there holding a sign.

Anyway, one of the things that we could not figure out about the wheelchair guy was that he always seemed to appear then dissappear without notice. We never saw him coming or going.... until one day. We were watching him and we noticed that whenever he sees a LEO driving up the street towards him, he hops on his chair and wheels off really quick. This particular day, it looked like the LEO noticed him and hit his breaks pretty good as if he might turn around to give him a ticket or something. The wheelchair guy jumped in his chair and booked it into the WalMart parking lot. It turns out that he has a really nice jeep cherokee and a woman who works with him. The woman watches him from the parking lot and when he is ready to be picked up she will drive over to their designated meeting spot. He will wheel over to the driver side door, she will get out and help him into the jeep, he will get in and do a lot of moving around (we are assuming that he is putting his prosthetic legs on) she will take the wheel chair to the back of the jeep and put it in the back then go and get in on the passenger side. He is the one who always drives off once they are finished for the day.

Since that day, we always notice the jeep in the parking lot and how their scam works. We have also noticed that he has a deal with the other bums from under the tree because whenever he gets there, they always leave him the corner to have for himself. He usually pays them off with cigarettes.

I guess the point of this post is to say that all panhandlers are not exactly needy.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I give to a few that hang out of convenience stores and they watch my truck while Im in the store. I get him a cheap tall boy a couple times a week..


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

There's one at Bissonnet and Synott that crowds you, walks right up to your window and points at you, never smiling. Intimidating. Can't stand that guy. I always have a few choice words for him I can't relay here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> ya'll quit baggin on Bobby and just give him some money.


Got to beat the system somehow.:smile::smile:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I just aviod them and turn the information over to HPD when they block traffic, like the two dudes at Wayside and I-45 South were doing.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I have actually witnessed a bum shift change at 59/Fountainview. One guy walked up, the guy already there handed him the sign and he walked off to the store.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

garrettryan said:


> I usually just give them my leftover crack as well.. love to help em out...


 there's no such thing as "leftover crack."


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I feel so sorry for the homeless tonight and days to come. 

I'm taking all my surplus money now and going to get some McDoubles to give to the homeless up and down 45 to Fuqua. 

Anyone want to go I am off work and bored.

Id give $20 if we can get a side pot for a bum fight j/k


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Seabo-Here's an scenario, you are too lazy to get a job and prefer to get drunk and high all day long on other peoples' $$ so you take the easy way out since there's always someone who will give you a buck or two.
> 
> Here's another scenario, actually it's for real. there used to be a lady at the corner of Westheimer/Wilcrest that had a sign saying she was trying to get enough $$ to buy a bus ticket to Florida to see her Mom before she died. She was out there for months and months (maybe a year). She literally made thousands. I worked at the restaurant across the street and saw how much she would take in every day. $$ hand over fist.


 yes i do understand that and im sure i gave money to all the above, not hundreds but a little something that i would never even miss ,just cause i would like to be the one that turned that persons life around . but yes i understand what your sayin.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

See ya!! headed to Mickey D's and to feed the homeless. I will shoot video if I can get one to bust a 2cool move.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

good luck with that. I've tried offering food in the past - they refused...so I stopped trying.

now when I have old coats or blankets I give them away to them when it gets cold.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Regardless of reasons or motivations, or even lack thereof, I'd hate to be out on the street without a home in this cold. Just sayin'.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i guess they know inflation is up , had a guy on the seawall ask for $5 buks, i said , man, what happen to 50 cent or a dollar you just blirt out 5, hes like , why not sometimes it works, another didnt ask he yelled , hey i need 50 cent, i jus laugh and cruise along, here in gal. you get hit up all the time, ive actully seen people i guess that know where they hang, drive up and give em money, im like ***! no wonder they dont wanna work. i told the girl at the stop and rob, seems like it would be easier jus to get a job and she said , naw they think its easir not too. if anyone ever ask to buy them some food i would but 10 yrs here that aint happen yet! they want crack or ice house beer.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Dude at Scarsdale and I45 North ( right side at light) and bridge.....has been there for almost 5 yrs. Got something going. I keep on going


Seen that same guy for years. He sleeps on a camping bed between 2 concrete barriers by the Beltway



Barnacle Bill said:


> Fortunately here we don't have that many.. I've only seen them on one or two street corners. I think the cops here do a good job of running them off.


As a kid I remember running into some hobo's while fishing on the Concho river. Or running around the woods by the railroad tracks and they would have a small camp set up.



GalvestonSharker said:


> I feel so sorry for the homeless tonight and days to come.
> 
> I'm taking all my surplus money now and going to get some McDoubles to give to the homeless up and down 45 to Fuqua.
> 
> ...


Those guys off of Fuqua are always there. A friend of mine that just retired from HPD told me to stories about the guys on Fuqua.

1 guy is a convicted murderer, they just keep an eye on him.

The other story is he caught 2 homeless guys getting it on behind Foodtown. He pulled up and told them "pick up your pants and get the f*ck out of here"

Kind of get's annoying seeing them out there on the corners looking for handouts. I have seen about 3 different camp sites in and around Fuqua/Beltway area Times are rough man but I don't think I could make it living in the streets.

Got another story about a bum here in Downtown. Theres this guy that walks around wearing a hard hat and carrying a broken serpentine belt. He comes up to anyone within distance talking about how he just got off of work and his truck broke down. All he needs is a few bucks to go buy a new belt, blah blah this, blah blah that. He's been doing it for years, each time he see's me he knows not to even talk to me. I told him to quit running your scam on people, evidently it still works.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

boat_money said:


> how 'bout the "charities" that set up in all 4 directions on westheimer? make a few t-shirts and fliers to make the begging look legit? if a charity wants my $ off the street, set up a car wash...
> 
> *anyone see the airboxer on westheimer between kirkwood and dairy ashford? thinks he's a pro.* also there's another guy that twirls a pipe like a battonnear academy on westheimer.
> 
> like others, i usually only hand out food.


LOL, yes many times on the way to Academy on Westheimer at Highway 6. That dude looks like he is higher than a kite most of the times. I have never seen him pan handle though.

How about the flower maker guy who works the southwest corner of I.H. 10 and Chimney Rock. He seems to have a pretty good gig going.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

I am all for helping out. If you want to really help why not give to a shelter that actually tries to educate some and provide some scripture to them. I used to volunteer at a couple downtown.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Homeless People*

I have been intermittantly feeding the guy & his dog on 288 / Binz down the street from the hospital. I refuse to give him money & he appreciates the food. I passed on a bottle of wine to him I received from a vendor this past Christmas & made him & his dog a BIG ham sandwich.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

There is an old mexican man that plays the fiddle off of 610 by telephone. he can hardly stand up to play and sing at the same time. I will throw him a few every now and again. My thought is that he is at least trying to entertain you for a couple of bucks.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Does anyone know the background on the Chronicle peddlers? 

Against my wife's wishes I spark up conversations with them on weekends when they're selling the Sunday Comical. Particularly the ones along FM 529. Half of them come across as honked off at the world and the other half are the most grateful bunch of guys you've ever met. I get the feeling a distributor is picking them up from half way houses or shelters. Either way, I'm happy to see them actually earning the few bucks they get standing on street corners on weekends.


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

wisslbritches said:


> Does anyone know the background on the Chronicle peddlers?
> 
> Against my wife's wishes I spark up conversations with them on weekends when they're selling the Sunday Comical. Particularly the ones along FM 529. Half of them come across as honked off at the world and the other half are the most grateful bunch of guys you've ever met. I get the feeling a distributor is picking them up from half way houses or shelters. Either way, I'm happy to see them actually earning the few bucks they get standing on street corners on weekends.


Had one this past Sunday slam a Chronicle up against my driver's side window. Scared the [email protected] out of me. I told him to GTF away from my truck. I had just washed the truck and now had a big smear mark on my window. Jerk.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Forget the panhandlers, if you give them a dime you are just contributing to the problem. The legit bums (sounds funny huh) are almost always mentally ill and chemically dependent so you are still not really helping them, just delaying their miserable existance. I've been scammed a few times when I was younger and I'll be damned if I give another one of them a dime. I guess I'm just jaded too from what I do for a living.


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

I work in downtown and a couple of years ago this guy comes up to me and asks if I could give him a couple of bucks to get a hamburger. I told him I would not give him money, but that I would go with him to the Wendy's hamburger place across the street and buy him a burger. He said he didn't want to take up my time and that I should just give him the money. I told him again that I would not give him money, but that I would buy him something to eat. He just cussed at me and walked off.

No - I do not give money to panhandlers. I give money to my church and my church supports ministries for people that need help.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I saw one guy a couple weeks ago at I-45 and Wayside that had a sign "I'll wrestle your Mother-in-Law for a buck". I wonder how he did??


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

day18 said:


> I am all for helping out. If you want to really help why not give to a shelter that actually tries to educate some and provide some scripture to them. I used to volunteer at a couple downtown.


This is probably the best response to this thread and I'm not sure why it took 6 pages for someone to say it.

If you really want to help out less fortunate individuals donate to homeless shelters, soup kitchens, churches with food banks, etc. These venues provide what these people really need. While handing some money over to the guy on the corner may make you feel better, at the end of the day, that money probably will be spent on beer, dope, or cigarettes. There are many ways to help homeless people and giving money to panhandlers at an interesection isn't a very good one.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

There was a woman that used to work the area intersections from Fountain View to Fondren on Westheimer, saw her with her husband and young son in the Palm Restaurant one night.

Watched a guy at Gessner and I-10, open his backpack, take out and put on a back brace, wrist brace and soft leg cast. Guess you have to dress for the occasion.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

rockyraider said:


> Forget the panhandlers, if you give them a dime you are just contributing to the problem. The legit bums (sounds funny huh) are almost always mentally ill and chemically dependent so you are still not really helping them, just delaying their miserable existance. I've been scammed a few times when I was younger and I'll be damned if I give another one of them a dime. I guess I'm just jaded too from what I do for a living.


just dealying their miserable existance... WOW!!! Now I know how Hitler felt! I think I just witnessed the most evil statment ever! I bet you blow up pet shops on your days off huh??? Dude, get some serious help, you need it more than the bums do!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

*Back from McDonalds feed the homeless*

Went to McDonalds and spent some loot. The McDonalds in League City matched me on my order of Mc Doubles. So out comes $20 and tax and out go's 40 MCDOUBLES.

Full tank of gas and N bound I go hunting homeless. I rode the feeder to the 610 loop NO BUMS I was like WTH is up? I'm riding 40cheeese burgers deep in my 4x4 into Downtown Houston Texas.

I made it all the way downtown to the bus station and handed out 15 like it was nothing.. Yes I was armed just in case some crack head tried to roll me for my cheeseburgers.

After the bus station I got back on 45 South and ran the feeder back to Dickinson hunting cheeseburger consumers. NOTHING until Broadway when I came upon a Vet sitting at a bus stop. I hung that sack out the window ( all individually sacked. I gave him 3 and a Semper Fi and chucked the deuce to him. (peace sign).

I'm all the time getting roasted out by my heater trying to keep this sack of sliders warm. I drop into El Dorado and give the scam artist church beggars a burger. He took 2 and a God bless to me. I said yea right I know about you and rolled on.

Now I am at Bay Area mall cruising the mall parking lot and I spot him. He was an old black man sitting across from you guessed it. MCDONALDS It was not the same one. I watched him hobble across the parking lot with a hot cup of bean juice (coffee). I parked in the bank parking lot and honked 3 times on his pass back down the cars. He did not hear me. So I grab the rest of the sack maybe 5 and get out and hit the median. I walk up to him and hand the burgers to him. He did not say a word except make a slight noise. He could not talk was the issue. I shook his hand and slapped him a 5 spot as well.

What an adventure trying to find homeless people on a cold day.

PS I do this all the time sometimes we have some left overs and feed the dogs.


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

This post moved fast. I myself at any day will have to make a choice of being on the streets or calling my mommy and as for a place to stay. I do know there are some scam artist out there, BUT there are legit homeless, some are veterns, some are mothers with their kids and some just can't find a job. I rarely give cash but I check my gut feeling when I see them. In the past I have invited them to eat with me a McD's, most say no but the ones that says yes just makes me feel good. Now if my daughter or soon to be ex ask me about this then I would advise be very careful and never roll the window to were they can get at you.

What gets me is when one catches you at a gas pump and yells out "can you spare any change?" I quickly respond stop, you do not want to come any closer, while I got the gas nozzel pointed at him, yes I been robbed before. 

Give or not to give? I say use your gut and trust that what you give will be appreciated. Wether your a beliver or not you might have to anwser for your decision, I know I will.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

star of hope mission is a good one. They have shelters for women, women and families and men. They set them up with education and church services. If they are really committed and stick with the program (drug and alchohol counceling) They get a place to stay and they help them find a job and save money for their own place.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> just dealying their miserable existance... WOW!!! Now I know how Hitler felt! I think I just witnessed the most evil statment ever! I bet you blow up pet shops on your days off huh??? Dude, get some serious help, you need it more than the bums do!


I'm not sure who you think you are accusing me of being like Hitler or needing help worse than the bums. You know nothing about me or what I stand for. I have helped numerous persons who where down on their luck when it was never expected of me to do so. I'm sure you know it all at 21 years of age.

Let me explain this to you as you are obviously not intelligent enough nor wise enough about the world to have learned this on your own yet. The vast majority of these guys are mentally ill and are addicts. I know, I deal with them all the time. By giving them money you are providing them the opportunity to go buy more alcohol/drugs. They will never wind up leaving this life or getting help if they are given the means necessary to continue this viscious cycle. In other words, many of them are stuck in a very miserable position and they are trapped in a world of mental illness and chemical abuse, ie. a living hell. Most of them will tell you this if they are lucid enough to carry on a conversation.

Now, go back to playing with your Leggo's and Transformers.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## srward (Oct 21, 2005)

Get Some! I knew this pic would come in handy one day.

No joke, attached is a picture of my actual neighbor. He moved in with my special neighbor (he was run over at an early age or something) and I remember thinking, "I know that guy from somewhere". Turns out the homeless guy befriended my neighbor at the Starbucks on Westheimer at Fountain View and now supposedly pays him rent to live with him. 

Once I figured it out, I had to take this picture. 

Seriously, I've been trying to figure out what green is, but I should get some for this post. I'm the only one with a pic up.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Went to McDonalds and spent some loot. The McDonalds in League City matched me on my order of Mc Doubles. So out comes $20 and tax and out go's 40 MCDOUBLES.
> 
> Full tank of gas and N bound I go hunting homeless. I rode the feeder to the 610 loop NO BUMS I was like WTH is up? I'm riding 40cheeese burgers deep in my 4x4 into Downtown Houston Texas.
> 
> ...


Which guy is this?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

rockyraider said:


> I'm not sure who you think you are accusing me of being like Hitler or needing help worse than the bums. You know nothing about me or what I stand for. I have helped numerous persons who where down on their luck when it was never expected of me to do so. I'm sure you know it all at 21 years of age.
> 
> Let me explain this to you as you are obviously not intelligent enough nor wise enough about the world to have learned this on your own yet. The vast majority of these guys are mentally ill and are addicts. I know, I deal with them all the time. By giving them money you are providing them the opportunity to go buy more alcohol/drugs. They will never wind up leaving this life or getting help if they are given the means necessary to continue this viscious cycle. In other words, many of them are stuck in a very miserable position and they are trapped in a world of mental illness and chemical abuse, ie. a living hell. Most of them will tell you this if they are lucid enough to carry on a conversation.
> 
> Now, go back to playing with your Leggo's and Transformers.


Hey, whatever helps you sleep at night...


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

some years back 13 news did a story about a family at I think post oak and 610 and they made about $350.00 a day begging.this was a man woman and little girl.


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

*I give sometimes*

I will drop off some dog food to the ones that have the dogs. I figure that i am helping them and the dog. I will not give cash. Some of those dogs they have are something else.


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone who has gone to school at Tech in the past 10+ years knows the bum that goes by the name of "Cornelius". He rides an upside down bike with a cape up and down Broadway and does tricks for money and beer. It's kind of random but he'll show up at the end of the night with a trailer in tow and offer cab service to any drunk that's willing to ride in a trailer being pulled by a black guy with dreadlocks in a cape riding an upside down bicycle... I've checked that off my list of stupid ***** to do.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Now companies are advertising with guys flipping signs on street corners. Its ironic to see a guy on one corner, holding a sign as a legitimate job. Then across the street, another guy doing the same thing because he doesn't have a job.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We work with several charity organizations and our expierence with those that seek help and those that beg on street corners is not so different but for different reasons. Many groups do not have the financial resources to assist all of the homeless & the other folks needing help and those seeking help become extermely agitated, angry and aggressive. Whereas the bums on the corner can act the same way when offered anything other than cash and I ignore them anymore.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

yea we got a muslum woman out here in cypress she hangs around Cypress Rosehill she just glares at you if you dont give her money(i never give her nothing but a glare back), shes a real $#@!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Dude at Scarsdale and I45 North ( right side at light) and bridge.....has been there for almost 5 yrs. Got something going. I keep on going


Yeah that old man has been there a long time. Some people camp the brush over there. One day I was crossing the bridge coming from Hwy 3 and I could blankets on the ground.

I also know of a guy that camps in the wooded area off of Scarsdale. Across the street from the Dairy Queen. He told me himself when he asked me if I had any odd jobs to do.

Once seen a bum hit another bum in the head with his sign because the 1st bum was working the 2nd bums corner.

I also have seen a guy that said "Why lie I want beer" I couldn't help myself I had to give him $5. Then he flipped the sign over and it said "And a hooker" I told him I couldn't help him there, but he could save up.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> there's no such thing as "leftover crack."


maybe you aint seen how big my arse is...


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

The guys dressed in all white tux.There is two of them one wears a neck brace.......His necks been hurting for 5 years now!!

They are Philipino



Big_poppabear said:


> Which guy is this?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Don't fall for the gas can routine, I gave a guy $5 so he could get gas and "get to Oklahoma". 

He came walking out of the gas station with a 6pack and the empty gas can. 

Alot of those foks are mentally deficient, be careful...........keep your distance.

I heard Austin routinely busses all their bums to Houston, so the capital wont look trashy .........


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

seen one b/m on I-45 pushing a wheelchair down the side walk around 230am, around 4am I came to the intersection of I45 and West seen him sitting in the wheelchair holding a sign panhandling for money I made him leave pushing his wheelchair , never seen him again


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well it is a fact you can't get to Oklahoma with out a six pack..



CoastalOutfitters said:


> Don't fall for the gas can routine, I gave a guy $5 so he could get gas and "get to Oklahoma".
> 
> He came walking out of the gas station with a 6pack and the empty gas can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

There used to be a crew who would take turns working the I45 Northbound N. Main exit, they would take the sign & crutch from current bum and take his place just like punching the clock at shift change.
I don't give them anything.
What's sad is seeing someone you went to school with or worked with, out there doing it.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

The sign says, "Will work for food." but they don't work. I do work for food.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Don't fall for the gas can routine, I gave a guy $5 so he could get gas and "get to Oklahoma".
> 
> He came walking out of the gas station with a 6pack and the empty gas can.
> 
> ...


Austin built the homeless a $7,000,000.00 shelter downtown. It's a beautiful building filled with stank... They built that around 2003 or so when I was still living in Austin (not living at the homeless shelter though)..


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My grandfather was a double amputee and worked for a living. He would not take a dime from even a family member. No, I do not give them money. If they are selling something, even pencils; I will buy one.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont give them anything. I show them my badge and they quickly head the other way.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone ever see the guy that works the Galleria/Med Center area with the empty gas can routine. He's not your usual "bum" type....clean white guy, very well dressed, nice jeans and shirt, clean shoes. He walks the stoplight lanes with this bad, embarassed (well rehearsed) look on his face, all apologetic but "he just ran out of gas and just needs to get to the house to grab his wallet." I fell for it the first time I saw him because he really looked legit.....I would see him every few months and all i wanted to do was slam my door into him.....but I realize he probably has issues.

Once, I had just left a drive-thru with a fresh burger & soda, I was "starving", hunger pain, feeling weak, kind of hungry. Pulled up to the light at Stella Link & Main and at my window was a very harmless looking old guy with a sign that simply read "I'm hungry". Dang it!!, I thought, and my catholic guilt got the better of me and I handed him my freshly wrapped double meat cheeseburger. I think he really appreciated it...made me feel better anyway.

I lived in New Orleans for awhile and have very little tolerance for the panhandling bit. Don't like to be harsh but there are plenty of examples in this thread that make me feel OK about being "harsh". 
The ones that claim to be veterans really annoy me, they may be, but it's too easy of a lie to tell.

Anyway, my opinion is that somewhere down the line in life, everyone has to make decisions (to smoke it or not, to drink it or not, to steal it or not, etc...) and a lot of these people chose poorly and got lazy and now want the rest of us take care of them. 

Lazy and welfare are very addictive and destructive things.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

there use to be a guy at I-10 and Chimney Rock, he had an apartment behind the Stop N Go, and a truck. Apu at the stop n rob told me had been working it for years, and would stop in everyday and tell him how well he was doing that day. ****** me off


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Normally if someone is obviously handicapped I'll give them a few bucks or if they have a dog with them I always give them a dollar or two. 

You think it's bad around here go down to South Florida I guess a lot of bums winter down there. There was a guy in a rough part of Lauderdale that was always at a certain gas station that'd tell you a joke for a dollar, he got a buck for originality.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

bigpun91 said:


> if you have leftovers you arent doing it right


uh huh, dont think that adds up cause aint gonna be no leftovers in your a cr head! lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Bull Fish said:


> There is an old mexican man that plays the fiddle off of 610 by telephone. he can hardly stand up to play and sing at the same time. I will throw him a few every now and again. My thought is that he is at least trying to entertain you for a couple of bucks.


 im sure some of you have seen the 2 they are twins that live on the beach here in galveston, they got a little gig that they catch tourist along the seawall, the take palm tree leaves and strip them into single leaves and twist them up into roses, i paid them once jus to watch them do it, purdy good gig and they make a few bucks, but didnt realize they were brothers for years until i saw them near each other , they kinda avoid each other and been living on the beach for 12 years now that i know of, one of them lives right up against the seawall right near that gift shop next to mikey d's on the east end,


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

As has been stated many times on this thread, the vast majority of these folks have mental/alcohol/drug issues that are unresolved and will continue to be if they can keep getting handouts.
I have a family member that was exactly in this situation (BIL). 20+ years on the road sleeping under overpasses getting the hell kicked out of him occasionally, the whole bit. But he is an artist and a durn good one, that is how he survived on the street. How he got on the street is the story of his life. But amazingly enough, he is now free of alcohol and even quit smoking cigs, (he never did do drugs). He sells his art and makes a good living, he is in his 70's. 
His point was, he finally saw his humanity. In his alcohol addled brain he saw that he wasn't going to live forever and living on the road was a quick way to die young. You want to help folks out and assuage your guilt at the same time? Give money to the Salvation Army, Goodwill, or any of a number of church based entity's that help these folks. If you must speak to these folks at an intersection, tell them to go to a shelter. Do not, do not give them money. It does not help their situation at all. They will buy booze, cigs and or drugs with it. That is all. This is their profession. If they are coherent enough to beg for money at intersections, they have not hit bottom yet. They do need help. But you do not help them by doing this. They play on the emotions of Americans because we mostly believe in fair play and a good shot at something. Learn from someone who knows, you are not helping them long term. 
For the first time since I've been married my wife's family is whole now. It had a piece missing for 20 years. The circle is back together. I can't tell anyone to do a durn thing they don't wanna do. But at some point we could all donate our time and/or money to shelters offering help to these folks.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I enlist everyone that posted in this thread to feed one homeless person today.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

IsleSurfChunker said:


> As has been stated many times on this thread, the vast majority of these folks have mental/alcohol/drug issues that are unresolved and will continue to be if they can keep getting handouts.
> I have a family member that was exactly in this situation (BIL). 20+ years on the road sleeping under overpasses getting the hell kicked out of him occasionally, the whole bit. But he is an artist and a durn good one, that is how he survived on the street. How he got on the street is the story of his life. But amazingly enough, he is now free of alcohol and even quit smoking cigs, (he never did do drugs). He sells his art and makes a good living, he is in his 70's.
> His point was, he finally saw his humanity. In his alcohol addled brain he saw that he wasn't going to live forever and living on the road was a quick way to die young. You want to help folks out and assuage your guilt at the same time? Give money to the Salvation Army, Goodwill, or any of a number of church based entity's that help these folks. If you must speak to these folks at an intersection, tell them to go to a shelter. Do not, do not give them money. It does not help their situation at all. They will buy booze, cigs and or drugs with it. That is all. This is their profession. If they are coherent enough to beg for money at intersections, they have not hit bottom yet. They do need help. But you do not help them by doing this. They play on the emotions of Americans because we mostly believe in fair play and a good shot at something. Learn from someone who knows, you are not helping them long term.
> For the first time since I've been married my wife's family is whole now. It had a piece missing for 20 years. The circle is back together. I can't tell anyone to do a durn thing they don't wanna do. But at some point we could all donate our time and/or money to shelters offering help to these folks.


Great post, you are absolutely correct. Be careful though, you are bordering on a "Hitler" type mentality, lol.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I carry dog bisquits in my console, I am a sucker for homeless dogs with homeless beggers


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd give this guy $4 though just for creativity!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

GalvestonSharker said:


> I enlist everyone that posted in this thread to feed one homeless person today.


 just might ride around the big city of longview today after i see my grandson at the hospital and see if i can find one, if not, i might know where some are in marshall. sounds like quite a problem around houston.


----------



## CrabBait (May 28, 2005)

The most original one that I saw, was a sign this guy had that said "Spaceship crashed!...need parts".

I gave him a buck...because it made me laugh.

CB


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Several years ago I was leaving League City heading North and there was a guy selling these long balloons and holding a black plywood sign with yellow spraypaint the words "Please buy my balloons to help feed my three babies". I got across H-town and got off the freeway for gas or something and there's a guy selling balloons with the exact same sign right down to the yellow paint and the number of babies. What a coincidence.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

greg77 said:


> Several years ago I was leaving League City heading North and there was a guy selling these long balloons and holding a black plywood sign with yellow spraypaint the words "Please buy my balloons to help feed my three babies". I got across H-town and got off the freeway for gas or something and there's a guy selling balloons with the exact same sign right down to the yellow paint and the number of babies. What a coincidence.


Yea that sucker copied my sign.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you sir



seabo said:


> just might ride around the big city of longview today after i see my grandson at the hospital and see if i can find one, if not, i might know where some are in marshall. sounds like quite a problem around houston.


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

*BCS Champs*

Any of these bumbs have a Texas 2010 BCS Champ shirt and or hat?


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

SkintBack said:


> i generally dont give them anything unless the say they just want a beer. i figure, heck at least they are honest - and if i have beer i will give them one...


I will do the same thing. I

Some dude in Norfolk told me his mother fell off a horse and he needed bus fare to get across town to see her in the hospital. I asked the guy if he needed money for Beer, and he said yes.

$1.25 given for a 32oz.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I give a beer and keep going.. most are happy with a cold one.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Last time i was in Houston, for the George Straight concert this past summer, we had stopped at a CVS near the stadium before we got to our hotel. There was a guy sitting outside that looked terrible. It was blazing hot, and he looked like he hadnt had anything to drink for a while.

Bought him the biggest bottle of icewater i could find, a sprite, and a couple of bags of Gardettos. That dude looked as if i had just handed him a million dollars.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

We are all just one house and senate meeting away from corners.


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

"HOUSE" BILL 3290 (if it passes) just might do us all in......10% unemployment,think 20% or more.....there aren't enough corners to go around.....


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ever try to get one to go to work with you that is holding a sign that says, "will work for food?" I have, let's just say it was a case of false advertising.  He cursed me a blue streak when I told him to jump in I had some work for him.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I was leaving the boat show on Wed after towing boats up and there was a girl with a baby in the cold asking for money for formula ..till Friday I gave her a $10 and told her to get that baby out of the cold ...wether she needed formula or not I don't know but I am a sucker for babies....lol ...usually I will give them food or water....I have went and bought a meal at the nearest place and taken it back before ...most were nice and one guy was like I need whiskey not food I am an alchoholic not fat....I cracked up and drove off


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Just go buy a bunch of .99 cent t.u. championship t-shirts at Academy and hand them out to these guys.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

once there was a drunk bum standing outside of Liberty Lunch in Austin at closing time back in the 80's... everyone loved his routine... he was getting rich "selling" bogus information... "BOGUS INFORMATION, ONLY A QUARTER!!!" folks were eating it up and coughing up plenty of change as his drunk arse just stood there giving random fake directions and misinformation...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jc said:


> once there was a drunk bum standing outside of Liberty Lunch at closing time back in the 80's... everyone loved his routine... he was getting rich "selling" bogus information... "BOGUS INFORMATION, ONLY A QUARTER!!!" folks were eating it up and coughing up plenty of change as his drunk arse just stood there giving random fake directions and misinformation...


Sounds like MC. :rotfl:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

There is one guy at 59 and calvacade that only has arms down to his elbows and holds a plastic punpkin bucket for the money. Me and a buddy at the intersection one day and my buddy says "I wonder how he wipes his butt?".
I said, "for a buck I'll bet he will tell you"
He declined.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Seabo-Here's an scenario, you are too lazy to get a job and prefer to get drunk and high all day long on other peoples' $$ so you take the easy way out since there's always someone who will give you a buck or two.
> 
> Here's another scenario, actually it's for real. there used to be a lady at the corner of Westheimer/Wilcrest that had a sign saying she was trying to get enough $$ to buy a bus ticket to Florida to see her Mom before she died. She was out there for months and months (maybe a year). She literally made thousands. I worked at the restaurant across the street and saw how much she would take in every day. $$ hand over fist.


She hung out at Westheimer & BW8 as well.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I've worked with the homeless in my past, I don't give them money, instead if I decide to donate it goes to an organization that serves them. Spend your money on those that want to improve their situation, those that beg everyday are happy doing just that, and will use every sad story they can think of to generate money. 

I love it when the ones holding the "disabled can't work" signs hobble up to my truck, boy do they get an ear full! Also the ones who are "veterans" they get several questions as well and usually a warning to change their sign


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I just say "change comes from with in" now f off


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Two types of people I don't hand over money to anymore, bums and strippers. They both wear (or don't wear i.e. strippers) different uniforms, but basically lie to you as they smile and take your money.

In my twenties I donated my fair share to both parties respectively (with a little favoritism to the strippers in the donation department) , I am now older and wiser and a little richer now.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

JC, are you sure the bum getting rich by telling lies in Austin wasn't a politician?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> I just say "change comes from with in" now f off


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

ejim said:


> "HOUSE" BILL 3290 (if it passes) just might do us all in......10% unemployment,think 20% or more.....there aren't enough corners to go around.....


I would like to reserve my corner now, Ave E and 1764....Wonder if I could get the state to put up a red light?:idea: rs


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Elizabeth Smart ring a bell, anyone? Yeah, the had Brian Mitchell in their house while he did some "will work for food" gigs. Came back, cut a hole in the screen and took his new bride as trade for the work, I reckon.

A few years ago I was loading my son, then about 1 year old, in the car after a grocery trip. A man appeared in front of my SUV giving me the sob story...need some cash for gas, broke down, blah blah blah. Something seemed wrong and I looked around. Yeah, another guy was circling the car to approach me from behind. A very blunt discussion ensued and they scampered off.

In Phoenix, about 14 years ago, was on my way back from camping. Stopped at a read light and one of them was working the intersection. Windows down, music going. Boldly walks up and sticks his head and arm in my passenger window. Pulled the Ruger I had then out and made it clear he was about to get one in the nugget if he didn't get the hell out of my jeep.

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2009/12/officials_release_photos_of_ma.html
http://articles.sfgate.com/2009-12-...decent-exposure-case-stabbed-san-mateo-county
http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/18982418/detail.html

I don't trust 'em. I don't give 'em nothing. I tell them to back the hell away from and get away from my car.
Maybe I'm a cold and uncaring person, I don't care.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

**** chaser said:


> I just say "change comes from with in" now f off


In the words of comedian Robin Harris: Why don't you get yourself a _spare_ job, then you will have some _spare_ change.

Google: robin harris spare change

1st link should be through esnips.com

<<Adult Language>>


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I was hit up about two hours ago in a shopping center near Willowbrook mall by a man and his 9 year old son (as far as I knew it was his son). He had a realy good story about being broke down (even pointed out a beat up truck in the parking lot) and was from Freeport. Said he had asked all the managers in the plaza for help (only needed $25.00) for a hotel room for the night. Things didn't add up as he had on a pretty new pair of Nike's and the kid had those shoes with wheels on them. I turned him down and he quickly went on searching for the person. These days it's tough to tell who's scaming and who's not (I assume everybody is unless I witness their misfoutune first hand).


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

you're a bum, ya bum.


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

we're all about to be bums under this misanthrope yussien ubama.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Knot Kidding said:


> I was hit up about two hours ago in a shopping center near Willowbrook mall by a man and his 9 year old son (as far as I knew it was his son). He had a realy good story about being broke down (even pointed out a beat up truck in the parking lot) and was from Freeport. Said he had asked all the managers in the plaza for help (only needed $25.00) for a hotel room for the night. Things didn't add up as he had on a pretty new pair of Nike's and the kid had those shoes with wheels on them. I turned him down and he quickly went on searching for the person. These days it's tough to tell who's scaming and who's not (I assume everybody is unless I witness their misfoutune first hand).


A shopping center NEAR Willowbrook mall ? Lets see , you must have been at the one diagonally across to the Northwest ??? Hmmmmm exiting out of the Fiesta Liquor store ???

You mean there was a panhandler outside the liquor store ??? ( I say in disbelief lol )

Man, and that close to Champions Forest too.......neighborhood's going downhill !!!!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I recently spent a few days in san diego, I stayed at the US Grant on the edge of the Gaslamp district. san diego is well known for its homeless beggers.

I would get up about 6am, walk down to starbucks a block away for coffee and bagel. I would be in line behind from 5-10 homeless people getting their starbucks latte before their "shift" started...


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

One day i went to the Shell station on the corner of 45s and Scarsdale to get something to quench my thirst. A guy stops me as I am pulling away and tells me he put diesel in his car by accident and that it died. He pointed out the car and gave me this sob story and was even "shaking" because he felt bad for asking. Even said I could go and ask the girl at the counter of the Shell station, she was probably in out. He also pointed out the vehicle off to the side. 

I told him diesel nozzles do not fit into regular gasoline vehicles, and unless you used a gas can with diesel in it then I could see. Plus I live in this area and I have seen that same black Honda Civic there for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

monday i went with a friend to pick up an aquarium near 290, coming back we go beltway 8 tollway but first we stop and get gas whatever that road is @ the tollway and exit going toward i-10 from 290 we stop at a valero to get gas and there are bums at each of the 4 intersection and they moved from one side to the other they even had a fish net with a long handle to get money with


----------



## excop95 (Jan 16, 2010)

Last summer I saw one panhandling at I-10 feeder and Gessner I think-after the traffic started to flow I saw him reach in his shirt pocket and take a peek at his cell phone-what a dip****. This last christmas, same area saw a couple selling mistletoe-looked like they had just stripped the nearest oleander bush...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I had one take offense to me telling him "I would not give you all the barbed wire you could shove up your patoot"....WW


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sometimes I feel to give ... sometimes to don't. 
I don't care what the story is or what they do with it.
I guess I am just feeding my feeling. Hmph.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I thought of this thread yesterday. I went to the VA for a appointment. At the corner of the 288 service road and Old Spanish Trail this guy had a sign that said "Homeless out of work and hungry" He was sitting leaned up against a pole with his laptop surfing the internet.

Now which one of you 2coolers was this?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I thought of this thread yesterday. I went to the VA for a appointment. At the corner of the 288 service road and Old Spanish Trail this guy had a sign that said "Homeless out of work and hungry" He was sitting leaned up against a pole with his laptop surfing the internet.
> 
> Now which one of you 2coolers was this?


Thats jc.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I thought of this thread yesterday. I went to the VA for a appointment. At the corner of the 288 service road and Old Spanish Trail this guy had a sign that said "Homeless out of work and hungry" He was sitting leaned up against a pole with his laptop surfing the internet.
> 
> Now which one of you 2coolers was this?


I saw that guy - I thought it was you.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I saw that guy - I thought it was you.


How could it be me? I was in the truck.:smile:

Oh and I knew it wasn't you. This guy had brown hair and was at least 5 ft tall.:smile:


----------



## pinnaclemarine (Jan 20, 2010)

If you want to hook someone up with money, watch for the people out picking up cans off the side of the road. I stopped and gave a guy 20 bucks one day and thanked him for helping to clean up. The look in the guys face is still paying me today, and I am certain he needed the 20 bucks. I, like most of you who posted, don't pay the toll at intersections.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bum toll. lol


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

abuchunker said:


> I carry those McDonalds dollars in my truck for when I'm feeling generious. I also have no problem nicely asking some of these dudes to dance me a jig real quick for a buck.
> 
> In reality, the amount of homelessness people we see is a sad reflection on our society's attitude towards durg addiction and mental illness.


LMFAO!!!!! CUT THAT RUG SON!!:dance:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Yesterday there was a fat black woman at intersection of Kukhendahl and Rankin with a flourescent orange vest on with a bucket(large) with hand painted marksalot wording "Haity Relief Fund". People were pouring money in the bucket. She was happy as a lark. Ya think it was legit?


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

roundman said:


> monday i went with a friend to pick up an aquarium near 290, coming back we go beltway 8 tollway but first we stop and get gas whatever that road is @ the tollway and exit going toward i-10 from 290 we stop at a valero to get gas and there are bums at each of the 4 intersection and they moved from one side to the other they even had a fish net with a long handle to get money with


This at West Little York road and the Beltway (Valero is on the SE Corner). My office is a hair west of the beltway and my shop is a hair east of the beltway so I go through this intersection at least 4 to 6 times a day if not more. I do see about 3 of them that actually do sleep under the beltway there. They take turns working the corners or they split up to the different flows of traffic during the prime times, morning/afternoon rush and lunch time. I have seen the female in the wheel chair with the long pole and net at end using a cell phone before, she and her accomplice do not live there but just appear almost everyday to "work". It appears that there is one "leader" (he actually sleeps under the overpass) that dictates who gets which corners and when. The "leader" has been there for probably at least a year now and the 2 other regulars just moved in a few months back. It is actually quite interesting watching these people "work" their daily routines and how they let "outsiders" have a little time to get some money also. The only good thing about this group is that they do not badger you when you pull up next to them.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

My daughter lives in Austin and there are tons of homeless there. She bakes cookies for them at Christmas and gives them the "treats" she gets from her students as gifts. They appreciate it (at least they say they do). She asks them if they want it before she gives it to them. The ingenious ones are those who can afford and ice chest and sell bottled water during the summer months--they make 75 cents+ per bottle, so it's not a bad gig! At least you get something for your buck!!!


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

I will offer to buy them something to eat, but I never give them money I'm not going to support anyones drinking or drug addictions.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont know nor do I really care what these guys do with the money. Giving them a dollar makes me feel better and thats all that matters.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

clownshoe said:


> This at West Little York road and the Beltway (Valero is on the SE Corner). My office is a hair west of the beltway and my shop is a hair east of the beltway so I go through this intersection at least 4 to 6 times a day if not more. I do see about 3 of them that actually do sleep under the beltway there. They take turns working the corners or they split up to the different flows of traffic during the prime times, morning/afternoon rush and lunch time. I have seen the female in the wheel chair with the long pole and net at end using a cell phone before, she and her accomplice do not live there but just appear almost everyday to "work". It appears that there is one "leader" (he actually sleeps under the overpass) that dictates who gets which corners and when. The "leader" has been there for probably at least a year now and the 2 other regulars just moved in a few months back. It is actually quite interesting watching these people "work" their daily routines and how they let "outsiders" have a little time to get some money also. The only good thing about this group is that they do not badger you when you pull up next to them.


yup, thatda be them, and i did notice the guy like he was coaching them like a boss sorta thing, and yup i didnt see them really harassing like some do demanding , but they always seem to have plenty cigs. to smoke, i guess they bum them too , i did notice one girl with her bucket with a sign on it , you couldnt even read what the sign was saying(if she was asking for money etc)> also one day at the coffee shop a guy was asking for people sitting in there eating donuts an coffee for some money for something to eat, so 1 lady heard them and offered to buy them something(not give them the money) they said no, and as they were leaving i heard 1 of them say , i dont want no *^%$#%&* food!,,,, is panhandling legal like that on the street corners, i mean do the cops ever stop them from doing it?


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

roundman said:


> yup, thatda be them, and i did notice the guy like he was coaching them like a boss sorta thing, and yup i didnt see them really harassing like some do demanding , but they always seem to have plenty cigs. to smoke, i guess they bum them too , i did notice one girl with her bucket with a sign on it , you couldnt even read what the sign was saying(if she was asking for money etc)> also one day at the coffee shop a guy was asking for people sitting in there eating donuts an coffee for some money for something to eat, so 1 lady heard them and offered to buy them something(not give them the money) they said no, and as they were leaving i heard 1 of them say , i dont want no *^%$#%&* food!,,,, is panhandling legal like that on the street corners, *i mean do the cops ever stop them from doing it?*


I live near gessner and longpoint (work up at west little york and the beltway) and one day about 6 months to a year ago I saw a couple HPD squad cars under the operpass at gessner and I10 "shaking down" the homeless under there, have not seen one since then living at that intersection. I am not sure about any working that intersection anymore but I definitely dont recall seeing any working lately.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*out on the NW side*

I actually saw a couple of dudes working champions forest and 1960 last weekend. They are everywhere now.

The lady at 249 n Beltway has a sign on her little dog also.



clownshoe said:


> I live near gessner and longpoint (work up at west little york and the beltway) and one day about 6 months to a year ago I saw a couple HPD squad cars under the operpass at gessner and I10 "shaking down" the homeless under there, have not seen one since then living at that intersection. I am not sure about any working that intersection anymore but I definitely dont recall seeing any working lately.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I saw one the day at Beltway 8 feeder and West Little York. 

He was talking on his cell phone.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Man I read every one of these. Got taken a year ago. The day started out rough. My grandpa had a stroke and we had spent the day at the hospital. Just getting home late and i decided to stop at taco bell. Dude swore he needed money for gas so itold him well lets go fill you up. Cool i felt good got the pitch that he just got off work and wouldnt get paid till friday. Clean cut the works. So now this same f****** idiot, or maybe i am, has hit me up 5 times in the last year. Always dressed up in slacks and the works, He gets dropped off, (seen it with my own eyes) and start begging for gas money. Came between me and my little girl at a wal mart and started to get a little vocal when i told him to scram. Kinda scared me with him between me and my girl and he came close to feeling a little cold steel. He knew it too. Now i see him working and i start blowing his cover quick. nothing but a piece of S***. On the other hand took thanksgiving dinner to a local bum whos the real deal. No more money but i will feed *"any one"* who is hungry. just my .02


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

pinnaclemarine said:


> If you want to hook someone up with money, watch for the people out picking up cans off the side of the road. I stopped and gave a guy 20 bucks one day and thanked him for helping to clean up. The look in the guys face is still paying me today, and I am certain he needed the 20 bucks. I, like most of you who posted, don't pay the toll at intersections.


My preferred way to spread it around is to surprise someone who is working hard. Pizza guy who has a great attitude. Waitress who is quick and friendly and doesn't have to write down anything and gets it perfect. Busboy at a hotel who is helpful and quick. One of our christmas traditions is to lay a $50-$100 tip on a few different workers when we can. Wife got the idea from Oprah of all places but I like it.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> My daughter lives in Austin and there are tons of homeless there. She bakes cookies for them at Christmas and gives them the "treats" she gets from her students as gifts. They appreciate it (at least they say they do). She asks them if they want it before she gives it to them. The ingenious ones are those who can afford and ice chest and sell bottled water during the summer months--they make 75 cents+ per bottle, so it's not a bad gig! At least you get something for your buck!!!


Austin is a homeless-friendly city. They have that $7,000,000.00 homeless shelter that was built a few years ago when I was still a police officer there. They also have tons of soup kitchens.

Austin also has the "drag worms". "The Drag" is Guadalupe where all the U.T. students go shopping, hanging out, eating, etc. The "drag worms" are the kids who dropped out and live on the street. They have camps in the woods, spend their days swimming or hanging out and then eat 3 times a day at the soup kitchens. Absolutely pathetic. Several years ago I stopped 3 of them who were hanging out in a parking lot one night. They told me it was easy to be homeless because they got fed every day, could get clothing from the Salvation Army and lived a "life of freedom".

I never wanted to put someone in jail so bad in my life. LOL


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Some of those guys make a good living doing that. They had a Manswers show on the 5 easiest way to score a buck or something like that. For the number 2 they showed a guy acting like a bum that averaged $75,000.00 a year tax free.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*"Bums" in Austin*

Years ago in Austin, the State govt. literally opened the gates at several State mental hospitals there due to law changes. The streets were full of people basically wandering around,begging, stealing,etc. These were people in need for sure. This was in addition to the "bums",Drag worms and the rest. Alot of the mentally ill have probaly been rehospitalized or jailed. Most of the "Bums" there now are part of loosely organized groups that pool money and goods, these are distributed by the "Bum Foreman" of each group. I had to deal with these so-called foremen many times, their camps were near many of the pump/relay stations I worked on at the time. I witnessed a "Bum" getting chewed out by his"Foreman" for taking a blanket from an aid worker when he already had 2 at the camp. If someone feels that they want to help people in need I feel that it would be better to give to an organization that they trust;be it a church or whatever that would actually get it to the people in need.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

the bum foremans sound more like their bum pimps


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I never saw a bum "foreman" in Austin. It was pretty much each to their own and every now and then the bums would get in fights over territory and such. We even had a couple of incidents where one would end up dead. A kid that worked for me here last year got kicked out of his house by his grandmother and he was on the streets for a couple of days. His grandmother has some serious mental issues and goes crazy when she is off of her meds. Anyhoo, he stayed under and overpass a couple of days with some other bums and they didn't share anything. Their rule was "to each his own".. They fished and caught their own fish and didn't even share that, LOL. He said it was a pretty tough group of derelicts.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> just dealying their miserable existance... WOW!!! Now I know how Hitler felt! I think I just witnessed the most evil statment ever! I bet you blow up pet shops on your days off huh??? Dude, get some serious help, you need it more than the bums do!


"Blowin up pet shops"?? Really? I Like It!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The best sign I have seen said: "Need money for spaceship because aliens kidnapped my family." I admit I gave him money, which I never do, just for the originality. I told him I was giving due to his funny sign, and he admitted that wording on their signs is important.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Saw a guy on Ben White during the holidays with a sign that read '' I won't lie..money needed for Beer,Women and Dope .


----------



## nokatch (Mar 24, 2009)

Think 2cool members can appreciate this one. Taken many years ago on a trip to Seattle.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

well i don't give my wife will F... that get JOB i got one.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I would not p in their mouth if their teeth were on fire


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I would not p in their mouth if their teeth were on fire


:rotfl: Greenie to you!


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

shanecolston said:


> I stoped there at 288 and belt 8 this morning and the bums were out early. I normaly don't give any money but I felt compeld to do it this time, so he got a dollar from me. Being a year unemployed now, I started to thinking, thats about all I'm able to do now, of how much money a person could make at those red lights. I assume the average light will change 1 to 1.5 minutes = 40-60 times per min. Thats $40 to $60 every hour, TAX FREE!!!!
> 
> 2 years ago I did watch a guy during my lunch break walk from his red light to a bmw behind a McDonalds, put his sign in his trunk, remove his dirty jacket and put on a clean sports jacket then drove away.


So why did you give a bum a buck? If everyone would just stop giving them money they would quit bugging the rest of us at the stop lights.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Spent last week in Houston; bums at every light on the service roads. Saw two working one light; told the wife we might see a fight. But, the light changed before any action.

Only way I go back to Houston is if the wife buries me there. JMHO


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Don't fall for the gas can routine, I gave a guy $5 so he could get gas and "get to Oklahoma".
> 
> He came walking out of the gas station with a 6pack and the empty gas can.
> 
> ...


That's BS, the same bums are always here. I've heard the same story about Corpus & SA busing bums to Austin.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Austin built the homeless a $7,000,000.00 shelter downtown. It's a beautiful building filled with stank... They built that around 2003 or so when I was still living in Austin (not living at the homeless shelter though)..


Yeah that was a brilliant move. Now all those bums harrass all the people going to 6th street. They make you pay money to "guard" your car/truck, if you don't pay they will leave a turd on your hood or windshield.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

yrs ago i remember a black gentleman had trained to big dogs to carry buckets in there mouths this guy made a killing . guess i need to get me a monkey to collect for me and stand on the corner . theres is also a guy i usualy see at minutmaid park after leaving the games that plays a sax he does pretty good


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I gave some dog food, collar and leash, etc to a guy who had a dog with him because my dog had just passed. Then I felt guilty because he had a sign about being hungry and homeless so I went to the grocery and bought him a couple bags of food. Went back to where they were panhandling and didn't see him until I looked under the bridge and saw him watching his portable TV while waiting on his ride. I set the food down and walked away. Lesson learned!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I won't give 'em any money: they need to get 'em some form of gainful employment. I also think picking up cans is an honorable form of gainful employment, so sometimes I'll throw a can at 'em....


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Probably gonna get flamed big time for this, but.......some of you guys are so cold hearted. For all we know, this guy could have just lost his whole family, or lost his job that he was at for years.......There is a story behind everything and we cant always choose the right path in life. What if it was one of us who talk and laugh here everyday and then one day we see that person on the corner....Would you laugh at that person or throw stuff at him or make hateful comments?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I had words with one just yesterday. He's the guy I always see walking up on cars, intimidating them and pointing his finger at them. He tried that with me and I told
him to get away from my truck and asked him why he was talking to me since I don't know him, but in not so friendly terms. Luckily for him he took the hint and
walked off to the next sucker...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Probably gonna get flamed big time for this, but.......some of you guys are so cold hearted. For all we know, this guy could have just lost his whole family, or lost his job that he was at for years.......There is a story behind everything and we cant always choose the right path in life. What if it was one of us who talk and laugh here everyday and then one day we see that person on the corner....Would you laugh at that person or throw stuff at him or make hateful comments?


You either don't come to this site much or you don't get out much,..huh?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Probably gonna get flamed big time for this, but.......some of you guys are so cold hearted. For all we know, this guy could have just lost his whole family, or lost his job that he was at for years.......There is a story behind everything and we cant always choose the right path in life. What if it was one of us who talk and laugh here everyday and then one day we see that person on the corner....*Would you laugh at that person or throw stuff at him or make hateful comments?*


Depends on who it is.:rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Probably gonna get flamed big time for this, but.......some of you guys are so cold hearted. For all we know, this guy could have just lost his whole family, or lost his job that he was at for years.......There is a story behind everything and we cant always choose the right path in life. What if it was one of us who talk and laugh here everyday and then one day we see that person on the corner....Would you laugh at that person or throw stuff at him or make hateful comments?


Don't go in the Jungle bro, these guys are mellow here! :wink:


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I been around since 05 with 800+ posts.......Judging by your post count of nearly 3,000.....you dont get out much


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Offer them food or work; 99 out of 100 will turn you down. I will always help someone who is willing to help themselves; otherwise, screw them.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Posting again to raise my count,...


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> Posting again to raise my count,...


Here Dano your welcome to use this.:rotfl:







​


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Yep, it works,...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

.


----------

